# How many Goldfish could I have?



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm starting my tank and I wanted to know how many I can have in a tank.
It'll be a 36 gallon tank, and I've heard it is 5 gallons per inch of fish, is this correct?
I don't really want little fish.

Also, would it be healthy for a fish to only have one other companion fish?


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd probably put two in a 36-gallon if they're full grown fancies, one if it's a singletail variety, maybe three if they were small and I had plans for a future upgrade. Others might disagree but I have found 20 gallons for the first, ten for each goldie after that, and extra swimming space for singletails works pretty good.

Goldfish don't really need a buddy, although they do seem to enjoy each other's company.


----------



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you! 
I really, really, wanted goldfish but didn't know if it'd be enough room.
I'm probably going to get just two.
More than likely they'll be ryukins.


----------

